
Why the Automotive Future Will Be Dominated by Fuel Cells - iamjdg
http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/fuel-cells/why-the-automotive-future-will-be-dominated-by-fuel-cells
======
chmaynard
The author's objectivity is questionable:

The National Fuel Cell Research Center is supported by the U.S. Department of
Energy, the California Energy Commission, HORIBA Ltd, Southern California
Edison, Southern California Gas, the California Air Resources Board, The South
Coast Air Quality Management District, FuelCell Energy, LG Fuel Cells of
America.

[http://www.apep.uci.edu/samuelsen/](http://www.apep.uci.edu/samuelsen/)

